# Help me identify this very old oil painting been in family for over 100 years please



## Johnathanp (Jul 13, 2018)

Im told this has been in my family for over 100 years i cant find any information about it i am wondering if it has any significance. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Unfortunately a bit too much light on that signature (or just enough but from wrong angle). Are you or your family in/from Germany? Or de picture from Germany? Have you got any helpful background information, like where and when exactly bought it? What was the price (circa) on it when they bought?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It is not possible to see the first initial, because there's a reflection.


----------



## Johnathanp (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for the response. My family is from northern italy my dad is 72 and he got it from his mother whom passed away in the early 90s he said she had owned in since she was young. That is unfortunately all the history i have. Let me know if these new pictures help


----------



## Johnathanp (Jul 13, 2018)

Its possible i might have the frame it came out of. also very poor condition ill see if i can get some pictures if that would be of any help in identification. I am excited to know any history about this painting.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

One thing is about 100% sure. The painter is a holland (flamand), probably man. So or your grandmother or the painting/painter travelled far enough for ending there where is now.


----------

